# NEW SHORT STORY - Sasha's Monday Morning Routine



## VictoriaV (Aug 28, 2012)

*FREE TO DOWNLOAD Friday 7th - Tuesday 11th June 2013*​

​
*Click on Image To Download from Amazon USA

Sasha's Monday Morning Routine*​
*This woman knows that getting ready for work doesn't have to be a drag, if you have a plan in place.*

Do you have a regular Monday morning routine? Do you do the same thing every weekday morning when you have to drag yourself out of bed in order to get ready for work?

Well Sasha is a feisty black woman about town and she has got her Monday morning routine timed and primed down to the very last minute.

In Sasha's Monday Morning Routine find out just what happens in those precious minutes between Sasha dragging herself out of bed and slamming that front door closed as she joins the masses and heads off to work.

While reading this short story, you will discover the following:
*** Why black women do not like to get their hair wet in the shower
*** What Tina Turner has got to do with Sasha's shower routine
*** What is the deal with that Argos carrier bag?

Curious? Then download this fun story today.

At just under 3,500 words, this short story is the perfect thing to read on your lunch break or during your daily commute to work on the bus, the train or the tube. Enjoy.

​
*Click on The Image to Download from Amazon UK*​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

